

Show HN: Sports Trivia Generator and iOS App - callmeed

Hey gang,<p>As part of a recent hackathon, I developed a Trivia engine and iOS app. The engine scrapes web pages and APIs to automatically generate questions (I have several thousand already).<p>The iOS app just got in the app store Monday night. Response has been solid so far. We&#x27;re giving away a hat to the top scoring player each day.<p>Would love any feedback on the app (it&#x27;s free). Android is on the way.<p>Website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.playhattrick.com<p>App Store: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;winahat
======
callmeed
Clickables:

Website: [http://www.playhattrick.com](http://www.playhattrick.com)

App Store: [http://bit.ly/winahat](http://bit.ly/winahat)

